# question for sprint customers



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i went through the steps of setting up an individual account on sprints website and it said i owed $79.99 a month with the obvious *** next to it. how much can i expect when it comes to hidden fees and taxes? over $100 a month?

if its ~$100 i will seriously consider the switch from verizons crap locked BS


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

It will probably be a little over 100 a month, we switched from Verizon to Sprint and we are saving about 15-20 bucks a month than off of Verizon.. So it's not a HUGE savings but it's something.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

do you think the 15-20 bucks was worth the switch i mean net work wise 3g 4g etc.


----------



## entropism (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep in mind you can get a "corporate" discount with Sprint as well. Hell, ANYONE can. If your employer isn't listed, you can even use an AOL email address (get one for free) and get 10% off your bill each month.

I believe the range on discounts was between 5-27%, at least since I last worked there.


----------

